# It takes a village, ours needs people



## Lingerlonger24 (Aug 19, 2020)

Any NC preppers interested in a group bug out property? My friend has a solid starter property but is thinking now may be the time to vet a group to join them. Think of it like a hunting camp where group shares maintenance, use and leases or rents or has some ownership share of the camp. This group has the property, great base going (chickens, garden, greenhouse but it needs some renovations, 800 sq ft workshop, gym, 5000 sq ft of living space in main house, pens for livestock and more) They just need more people to help finish it and defend / occupy it when it's time or before. So a bug out camp kinda set up. Anyone interested?? We are stronger together then alone. Property is outside of Raleigh, far enough for safety but also close enough to highways and cities for escape/supply needs.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I hate to be negative...but with that situation, you may have more problems with the folks inside the compound than the ones outside.

I don't have a bug out property but if I did, I'm pretty sure if I shared it with anyone, it would be with people that I specifically invited for a SHTF event...close friends and some family, not a group I took applications from.

I think it's a recipe for disaster even before the SHTF.

Sorry.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

We have bug out property, family only, anyone else will be food for coyotes and crows......


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I certainly wouldn't ask an innernet forum full of strangers to 'go in' on a MAG/BOL. I'd want to know someone for a while..... like................. 10 years or so.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Linger:* We have a 50 adult survival retreat already established and completed in Florida.

If your friend wishes to contact me I will freely turn over all of our work files that we used to organize, search for members, rules and policies etc.
This information is not in books; there is very little help in doing this.

What happens when a member's supplies run out? If a member becomes a threat to another member? Refuses to work or pull guard duty?
A family of two shows up with twelve unprepared friends? How to interview without disclosing location? How to show pictures without digital location inbedded?

There are legal, organizational, supply ownership, eviction and secrecy issues that need to all be established before accepting members.
Your friend can have our files and alter them to fit his needs.

Jim Costa [email protected]

*P.S. * See this thread today: Link In particular the post today on Page 2 at 1:15 By ND_ Pony Express and the follow-up conversation.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

How many zeroes and who do I make the check out too?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Lingerlonger24 said:


> Any NC preppers interested in a group bug out property? My friend has a solid starter property but is thinking now may be the time to vet a group to join them. Think of it like a hunting camp where group shares maintenance, use and leases or rents or has some ownership share of the camp. This group has the property, great base going (chickens, garden, greenhouse but it needs some renovations, 800 sq ft workshop, gym, 5000 sq ft of living space in main house, pens for livestock and more) They just need more people to help finish it and defend / occupy it when it's time or before. So a bug out camp kinda set up. Anyone interested?? We are stronger together then alone. Property is outside of Raleigh, far enough for safety but also close enough to highways and cities for escape/supply needs.


Pictures!!!!


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Do you have any 3 D Printers? Asking for a friend...:vs_laugh:


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

NRG: A mind is such a beautiful thing to waste, especially when it can be used to mitigate your families suffering. 
But we are each free to choose.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> Do you have any 3 D Printers? Asking for a friend...:vs_laugh:


OK that's funny right there!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Pictures!!!!


Yea, when you have a dozen hippie chicks with free ranging swingers, signed up!

Might get me and Slippy to join up?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Yea, *when you have a dozen hippie chicks* with free ranging swingers, signed up!
> 
> Might get me and Slippy to join up?
> 
> ...


Wait .... you forgot that @A Watchman will want in on this.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Are their going to women there? redhead to blonde ratio?

Is whiskey provided?

Are we going to be working to repopulate the world?

I have a limp and lisp but make a passable clam sauce.. do you have room for me


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Wait .... you forgot that @watchman will want in on this.


Two dozen?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Two dozen?


I bet he wouldn't complain.

But think about that....

2 dozen hairy armpit hippy chicks? Gonna need a gallon of Nair:vs_shocked:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> I bet he wouldn't complain.
> 
> But think about that....
> 
> 2 dozen hairy armpit hippy chicks? Gonna need a gallon of Nair:vs_shocked:


Pits can be pruned.......


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

You guys better be stocking up on Viagra.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Wait .... you forgot that @A Watchman will want in on this.


May God continue to bless hippie chicks!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Maybe its just me...but being over 50 and being married for 26 years.....I'd rather have a place with less hippie chicks and more people who can cook well....but then again I'm good at protecting my bckside, so the younger folks might still want some hippie chicks...

But none the less I am near his location....Hey send me a PM and pass me some details. Former SF guy with lots of tactical knowledge. I definitely wouldn't betray your trust and do anything negative towards you if you didn't accept me and SHTF. Which direction from Raleigh? Magnetic or True?

Just asking cause I wouldn't want to hve to travel through Raleigh in a SHTF scenario..... really.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Does the property have shipping containers? I need lots of shipping containers! I mean LOTS of shipping containers! How are you fixed for 5 gallon buckets? I like 5 gallon buckets alot too.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I have vaguely heard of a castle concept with full members who can be in the camp...and others who can subsist around outside the camp as day workers.... that could work well for us dude....good farm land in NC.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I can see it now...5 guys fighting over the proper way to light a fire in the fireplace....10 people fighting about what they can and can't eat and how to cook a certain recipe....someone left the toilet seat up....the smell of oil in the lamps gives someone a headache....it's too hot, it's too cold, it's too dark, it's too bright....I only drink decaffeinated coffee...well, I don't....I did dishes last night, it's someone elses turn...I don't like the music you love....and on and on and on and on.....


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Robie said:


> I can see it now...5 guys fighting over the proper way to light a fire in the fireplace....10 people fighting about what they can and can't eat and how to cook a certain recipe....someone left the toilet seat up....the smell of oil in the lamps gives someone a headache....it's too hot, it's too cold, it's too dark, it's too bright....I only drink decaffeinated coffee...well, I don't....I did dishes last night, it's someone elses turn...I don't like the music you love....and on and on and on and on.....


Thats where the full member and the serfdom parts of the plan come in man.....come on...get with the program!!!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Thats where the full member and the serfdom parts of the plan come in man.....come on...get with the program!!!


Let's go serfin' now! Everybody's learnin' how...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Robie said:


> I can see it now...5 guys fighting over the proper way to light a fire in the fireplace....10 people fighting about what they can and can't eat and how to cook a certain recipe....someone left the toilet seat up....the smell of oil in the lamps gives someone a headache....it's too hot, it's too cold, it's too dark, it's too bright....I only drink decaffeinated coffee...well, I don't....I did dishes last night, it's someone elses turn...I don't like the music you love....and on and on and on and on.....


Coke v. Pepsi....
Ford v. Chevy....
Glock v. 1911.....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Robie said:


> I can see it now...5 guys fighting over the proper way to light a fire in the fireplace....10 people fighting about what they can and can't eat and how to cook a certain recipe....someone left the toilet seat up....the smell of oil in the lamps gives someone a headache....it's too hot, it's too cold, it's too dark, it's too bright....I only drink decaffeinated coffee...well, I don't....I did dishes last night, it's someone elses turn...I don't like the music you love....and on and on and on and on.....


Sounds just like home to me.


----------

